#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-29
<doctormo> Massive amounts of editing for rev03 of networking, managed to find a systems-admin who would co-operate and best of all actually submit a patch (a whole set of them) for the course material.
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> nice work, i wish i was that motivated
<doctormo> Vantrax: It is the toil of a content producer... it's all very well us chatting about courses, but we need to actually make them ;-)
<Darken87> hello
<Darken87> :-[
<Darken87> is anyone here?
<pleia2> doctormo: oh wow, so sorry to hear about the robbery :(
<doctormo> pleia2: Yea, lots going on, but news like that is draining.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you like rev03 of the networking sheet? I had to redo Subnet masks last night, even a new diagram to go with it. I'd appricate your quick glance over that section.
 * pleia2 sheepishly admits that networking is not her forte
<doctormo> pleia2: Then it shall become it through all these reviews :-D you can just say "I understand" or "I don't understand"
<pleia2> well, I do understand enough to get through it, I just won't be able to identify mistakes ;)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-30
<cbq> This an ok place for ubuntu questions?
<pleia2> cbq: you'll have better luck in the support channel #ubuntu we develop ubuntu classes here
<cbq> ok thank you
<doctormo> pleia2: About your blog entry about the FREE GEEK PENN group. Perhaps I could help since MA already does what your proposing.
<doctormo> pleia2: Heh, out of curiosity I did a google maps search to see how long it would take to get to where FREE GEEK is from Boston, 12 days... or there abouts, by foot. 355 miles. ha
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, we're looking to use some of the beginner courses developed with this project (or to be developed) to move forward on our stuff over at freegeek
<doctormo> pleia2: I figured that might be the case, I was just interested since we've been doing that sort of thing for over a year and a half. Educating the public and so on.
<pleia2> doctormo: cool, I'll have to pick your brain about it some :)
<pleia2> we did it previously with a project over at Mount Airy Learning Tree, but that wasn't as successful as we would have liked linux-wise
<doctormo> pleia2: We don't mention the L word
<pleia2> I know, we didn't, it was all about Ubuntu
<doctormo> pleia2: Odd, although not unheard of to have falling outs.
<doctormo> pleia2: Most NGOs want the technical advantages and skill we can offer, but soundly reject anything other than windows.
<pleia2> it wasn't really a falling out, I think our volunteers just got bored of explaining super basic stuff
<pleia2> having course material would help, we winged it a lot
<doctormo> So for instance, the educational sessions on Tuesdays, we also do free support and people bring in windows computers and we have to explain that we will not help people fix those computers unless they _want_ to upgrade their machines to Ubuntu.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> pleia2: Although we're also doing refirbished machines all with Ubuntu on them. Mainly because of cost, but also because people who go home with ubuntu never seem to come back with any problems.
<pleia2> somewhat unfortunately for us, freegeek is a non-profit that gets windows licenses for $5
<pleia2> for them the trouble they had with Ubuntu was more expensive than the $5 licenses
<doctormo> pleia2: There is a center here that does that
<doctormo> pleia2: But Ubuntu i about Control. We can do what We want to do. and those windows dudes are still installing anti-virus and personal attention to every single target deployed. Which is a waste of time.
<doctormo> But most of the problems are educational with the people doing the deployment
<doctormo> We've had the greatest sucess in explaining foss, what it means and why it's important
<pleia2> yeah, I think re-engineering the approach is what's going to be important
<pleia2> this organization didn't really have any linux experts, they just tossed ubuntu on the refurbed machines and sent people on their way
<doctormo> pleia2: Which can be a mistake, if you don't install restricted-extras and medibuntu, then there can be a perception that it can't do the majority of things.
<pleia2> doctormo: the one guy who used linux at all was deploying with automatix :(
<pleia2> we were like "EEEK NO! restricted-extras and medibuntu!"
<pleia2> except we tried to say it nicely (not sure if we succeeded, hehe)
<doctormo> pleia2: Yea, it took me some time to get the language right. although it's still important to talk about freedom, because then people feel connected to it as more than just technoledgy that can be replaced by windows later.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-31
<person> how do you set up ineternet sharing. Kinda like making your laptop a router, where eth0 is the interent and wlan0 is being shared wirelessly?
<doctormo> Vantrax: do we have anyone responsible for the programming silibus?
<doctormo> i think it would be good to make sure we don't end up diluting or working twice the work that is likely to go into the ubuntu-devel.com site when it's up
<Vantrax> no, we were hoping some people from ubuntu-dev, or someone like paultag would head it up
<doctormo> Ah I see
<bodhizazen> doctormo, any thoughts of team structure - comments on the wiki page =)
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Oh, are you saying I should be editing the wiki page, not telling you up front?
<bodhizazen> yes please
<bodhizazen> I am hoping the wiki page can be used for ideas / communication
<doctormo> bdihizazen: ok updated
<pleia2> hm, need to nudge Vantrax about TeamReports again
<pleia2> I actually don't mind doing them, but he said he would
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-01
<Gabriel1> LET'S LEARN
<Gabriel1> man learn
<Gabriel1> sudo apt-get install learn?
<doctormo> Gabriel1: sudo apt-get install everything
<Gabriel1> so what exactly happens in this channel?
<bodhizazen> This channel is for the UCLP
<bodhizazen> The UCLP is still young +)
<bodhizazen> how can we help you Gabriel1
<Gabriel1> hi bodhi
<Gabriel1> this is buuntu
<bodhizazen> Ah, welcome =)
<doctormo> Gabriel1: This is discussion
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Did you read my section on strcture?
<bodhizazen> yes, I took a brief look at it
<bodhizazen> thank you
<bodhizazen> I am a bit nervous about letting anyone join , I think we want to know who they are first
<bodhizazen> which is not the same thing as being elitist or saying the process of joining needs to be burdensome
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Why would you restrict? why do you need to know who someone is to be a student?
<doctormo> bodhizazen: those groups are more like peer support channels, rather than production groups.
<doctormo> bodhizazen: The main resources are going to be other students and other teachers, we need as many of them as possible.
<bodhizazen> Well, one does not need to be on the team to be a student
<bodhizazen> I consider team members people who want to contribute
<bodhizazen> and if you are not careful you are going to get somebody you do not know
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Ah right, then there is no group that I have proposed which is open to all and which is "in the team"
<bodhizazen> join the team
<bodhizazen> and then misbehave, and make the whole team look bad
<doctormo> The user groups are more like LUGs, guys who use our stuff and a pool that we can get to know people from so they can move up the ranks.
<doctormo> If we have no stepping stone, how can outsiders be tentative.
<bodhizazen> I would agree with that doctormo
<bodhizazen> but as far as some kind of "joining the team" I am suggesting we get to know who they are and how they wish to contribute
<bodhizazen> user groups or students, that is different, and I see no restrictions to those groups
<doctormo> My only concern really is that teachers be classed as contributors instead of users, blocking that group from growing.
<bodhizazen> I am not following that last statement
<bodhizazen> you want teachers to be in which group ?
<bodhizazen> and which group is then blocked from growing ?
<doctormo> bodhizazen: I want teachers to be treated as users, an open group. To which there may be a need for a closed group of contributing teachers that teach within the Ubuntu community.
<bodhizazen> I am OK with that
<bodhizazen> If we like we can make a main group , say UCLP
<bodhizazen> this is a moderated group as outlined
<bodhizazen> you can then make open user groups - students and teachers if you wish
<bodhizazen> Then have the restricted groups - contributing teachers, site admins, art, content, add_as_many_as_needed
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Aye ok, perhaps start off with classifcation groups and then work out if it grows much bigger and the mailing lists need more breathing room
<doctormo> bodhizazen: As far as having a section lead, someone to be editor and publisher for each section we want to teach.
<doctormo> Users, Contributors, Administrators, that should keep us for a while.
#ubuntu-learning 2013-07-31
<LiVe0UR0L> I want to learn linux commands
<LiVe0UR0L> any suggetions
